# Flint River Ranch



## Wanderer (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone tried this dog food? Supposed to be all natural and human edible.

http://www.flintriver.com/


----------



## seirhtug (Jul 10, 2012)

*Flint River*

Yes, i have used it and did so for about six months. It was good at first and then they all stopped eating it. I even had it ordered and shipped. I had two schnauzers and two dobermans at the time and they all stopped eating it and would actually just sniff it and walk off. Needless to say, we changed. We are now feeding Fromm and everyone love it


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I used their Trout and Potato kibble for years and my dogs loved it. I love the way you can order on-line and it gets delivered very promptly. I'm using V-Dog kibble now (they also deliver), but Flint River Ranch would be my second choice.

The company web site is: http://www.frrco.com/

The web site you gave above is one of their distributors. Not sure that it matters.


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 6, 2012)

I decided to try the Flint River Ranch Original Puppy and Adult Kibble Dog Food. I have to say that my pup has a great appetite as is, but she really enjoys this food. It seems she likes it a little better than the IAMS or Eukanuba puppy kibble my breeder gave me. When I mix either of those with the Flint River, she seems to go for the Flint River first. So now she's been on it 100% for two days. Seems her stools are a bit firmer also and she's going a little less often. 

Don't know if anyone else would have the same experience, but I'm satisfied she'll do well with this food.

Denny


----------

